# Kettering Town F.C. - April



## jsp77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Having heard about this and being in the area i thought i'd have a nosey round, thoroughly enjoyed it nice relaxed visit.

*History*
Rockingham Road was a football stadium in Kettering, Northamptonshire, England. It was home to Kettering Town F.C. who play in the Southern Football League, from 1897 until 2011.

At the time of its closure, the ground had a capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 was seated.

*Repossession*
On 4 August 2011 Kettering Town club moved into Nene Park after agreeing a long term lease with the landlord.

On 19 December 2011 the ground was repossessed by bailiffs acting on behalf of the owner Ben Pickering. A notice on the entry to the ground read,

"Pursuant to Clause 5 of the [May 1998 lease between Kettering Town Management Ltd and Ben Pickering Ltd], we as authorised agents of the said Ben Pickering Ltd have this day re-entered the premises demised by the said lease and the said lease is thereby determined absolutely."

*On with the pics*



IMG_5138 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5105 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5120 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5084 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5090 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5096 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5071 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5079 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5077 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5050 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5037 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5020 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5158 by JSP 77, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Apr 24, 2016)

You got some great shots there bud - its sort of very sad to see in many respects and after reading up on the history quite a sad end to this little stadium - mr pickering got quite resentful about the whole affair and later changed his name to ron pickering and got upset over the slightest thing.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 24, 2016)

that did make me chuckle Taz, cheers


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

I enjoyed both my visits here.you got a nice take of it mate.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 24, 2016)

Nicely covered
access was comical


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 24, 2016)

wow I work near there


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Brilliant report and video from Taz! Haha What a pissflap "Ron fookin pickerin'"


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2016)

Excellent stuff, love this place! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2016)

Great set there Really like this sort of stuff. Wished I'd got some pix of my team's old ground before it got bulldozed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2016)

You just made my day with your video what a cracker!Many thanks for the laughs.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 27, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> wow I work near there



you should take your lad up there for a kick about.


----------

